# Mauricio Gomes



## Headhunter (Jul 4, 2017)

So at my Jiu Jitsu place there's a seminar in September with Mauricio Gomes but it's quite expensive. £100. I don't know anything about the guy, is the price worth it do you reckon


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> So at my Jiu Jitsu place there's a seminar in September with Mauricio Gomes but it's quite expensive. £100. I don't know anything about the guy, is the price worth it do you reckon



I don't know much about him but there are certainly very good seminars that are much, much cheaper.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 4, 2017)

Mauricio Gomes, is a Black Belt under the late Rolls Gracie, he is also the father of Roger Gracie. So he has is directly tied to arguably the two best Jiu Jitsu players in the Gracie Family. Take that for what it's worth, hope it helps.


----------



## Steve (Jul 4, 2017)

Rolls Gracie is a big reason BJJ is what it is.   He really embraced cross training, was very interested in judo, wrestling, etc.  his "style" is aggressive and offense oriented, and he is one of only a few who trained extensively with both Helios and Carlson Gracie.   Rolls died young in a hang gliding accident, a,d so only promoted six guys to be his black belts including Rickson Gracie and jacare.  You can't get too much closer to old school BJJ than Mauricio Gomes.  As one of only six rolls Gracie black belts, Dude's BJJ royalty.


----------



## dunc (Jul 9, 2017)

The dude's been training with the best since he was a kid and has an amazing amount of knowledge to share - go for it!!


----------

